# NIZHNY NOVGOROD | Projects & Construction



## Kekkek (4 mo ago)

Population
(2010 Census)[7]Area
[6]Government
CountryRussiaFederal subjectNizhny Novgorod Oblast[1]Founded1221[2]City status since1221[2] • BodyCity Duma[3] • Mayor[5]Yury Shalabaev[4] • Total514.56 km2 (198.67 sq mi)Elevation
200 m (700 ft) • Total1,250,619 • Estimate 
(2018)[8]1,259,013 (+0.7%) • Rank5th in 2010 • Density2,400/km2


----------



## Kekkek (4 mo ago)

Nizhny Novgorod stadium 2018 WC


----------

